# Greetings from the Pyrenees!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Alright Peeps!

After a shakey start, rubbish weather, broken Exhaust and a leaking dinghy we finally made the Pyrenees yesterday. I had forgotten how superb it is down here.

Finally some warm weather over the past few days although its pretty dull this morning.

Yesterday saw us down near Luchon. A fun packed day included a trip to Spain (Catalonia) on the scooter over the Col de Portillon where I filled the bike up with cheap **** and booze (probably runs better on Petrol really  ) which probably contributed to cooking the brakes on the way back down and loosing the rear one. 8O

Took the cable car up to Superbagneres and went hiking which was a bad idea as my knees are knackered and Ive been crippled ever since. 

Almost fell out of the cable car on the way down as I lent out of the window to take a photo and the bloody door started to open. 

Even saw some snow.

Lots of wild spots, passes and adventures planned for the next couple of weeks or so. Even looks like there is some really hot weather on the way for the weekend.

A couple of pics

The Spanish Mountains on the *** run

[fullalbumimg:2be30ea115]1946[/fullalbumimg:2be30ea115]

Maria from the Sound of Music

[fullalbumimg:2be30ea115]1954[/fullalbumimg:2be30ea115]

Mountains and even Snow!

[fullalbumimg:2be30ea115]1962[/fullalbumimg:2be30ea115]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And what a pair of knees, plus a bonus pair 

Go easy on the bike mate, I'll be left minding tuggers if you go off road on it, and I am not changing his nappy again, a job for Sandra or Kay methinks, brings out the nurse in them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovely photos Barry

It's not so long since we were on the Coll de P

Have a great time both of you

Sandra


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Glad to see you headed south and not north back to Blighty!!!!

Cracking place to spend some time isnt it? Enjoy yourselves you two.....

C & F


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers.

Lots planned. Just wish I had new knees. (and bloody reliable brakes!)

I think if we do anymore longish passes Ill keep stopping. Let them cool a bit. Did go at it a bit yesterday. I had a grin on my face all afternoon round all the hairpins or U bends as Mrs D calls them.

Could of done with Tuggys Transalp really. I gather he is giving it to me for free now he has a scooter. Wonder when it will arrive. :?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, you are looking relaxed Barry! Try my favourite spot - Lac de Gaube up the telesiege in the mountains in the Pont d'Espagne National Park area. It's close to heaven - literally! Lovely walks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *HermanHymer wrote: *Wow, you are looking relaxed Barry! Try my favourite spot - Lac de Gaube up the telesiege in the mountains in the Pont d'Espagne National Park area. It's close to heaven - literally! Lovely walks.


Thanks for that.

We were at Cauterets and Pont d'Espagne in 2010. I presume its a lake you have to walk to yes?

Thats ok as long as its not more than a 3 mile hike there and back as thats about as far as I can do before needing helicopter assistance. Anymore info would be greatly appreciated Viv.

Thanks
BD


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

A few miles south of Cauterets there is a turnoff to the right to Pont d'Espagne. Huge carpark and a short walk to the telesiege. At the top there is a beautiful glacial turquoise lake surrounded by mountains. There is a refreshment station. You can walk all around as far as you feel inclined. You can even walk back down to the carpark. It's so peaceful, just to enjoy the beauty of it. I have some great pics but I haven't yet fathomed how to get to my Dropbox files since I got a new laptop. 

That was pre MH days but presume nothing much has changed. For this reason too, I can't suggest any wilding spots or aires. Not sure about the carpark.

Nearly as nice is the parc at Gavarnie, where you can walk for miles to the hotel in the stix.

Must go there again.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Love the Pyrenees.

Especially around St Lary.

Hope you have a great time.

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Thanks for the news and the pictures(as requested)

We are very jealous, but there are plans in the making.

PM to you on another subject - do not worry not asking for help.

G+B


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice pic of the Pig, Barry, shame about the fat git getting in the way of the scenery.:roll:

Transalp is now on ebay and Preloved, grab it while you can, I'll negotiate a special price for you. You need to come by here and let me take Michelle for a ride on the back, show her what sane motorcycling can be like. I bet she'd give you the thumbs up after my sales patter! :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Nice pic of the Pig, Barry, shame about the fat git getting in the way of the scenery.:roll:
> 
> Transalp is now on ebay and Preloved, grab it while you can, I'll negotiate a special price for you. You need to come by here and let me take Michelle for a ride on the back, show her what sane motorcycling can be like. I bet she'd give you the thumbs up after my sales patter! :lol:


Tuggers fancy waiting till he was in the Pyrenees before making your Special Offer - shame on you! 

Anyway what good is a Transalp in the Pyrenees?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I could get the graphics changed..........for small price Sahib!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think so Tuggers. The damage was done on the stupid bike you told me I was unwise to take Michelle out on.  

Anyway. The Pigs fine! Ill just keep chucking water on the brakes although looking at the weather this morning which is suppost to be sunny I wont have to!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

'Sawright, matey, I was only joking, I know it's a lost cause. I wonder if Peugeot do carbon brakes for the Speedflight? :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Geoff has suggested we carry an Anchor and just chuck it out the back when we want to stop going off the edge of a cliff.

Anyway. Must go. Im about to do a Glen Miller. Fly off into the Fog!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Update

The Pyrenees is knackering. I'm not sure I belong here. I think I should be on a beach somewhere quaffing cocktails. Mrs D aka Laura Croft however seems to be able to skip around the place like a mountain goat.

In the past 48 hours we drove over the col de troumelet, bikes up to the Pont de Espagne and then on Viv's (Hermanhymers) recomendation hiked up to the Lac de Gaube. We could have taken the cable cars up. I suppose I should have known better when I realized it was two cable cars to get to the top that it might be a bit if a bike. Going up was ok but coming down with my knackered knees was slow and painful and why is there always loads if fit people jogging last you on the hills with an sas backpack on one side and two children in a sling on the front huh? Barstewards! What a stunning place though. Definitely one not to be missed so thanks. Viv.

Yesterday she had me hike up to the Cirque de Gavarnie. Now we have been here before in 2010 but I never walked to the foot of it but I did this time. In baking hot sunshine. It's only a stroll she says! Yeah right. I think she's trying to get rid of me!

Apparently we are of Marmot spotting this morning up the Mountsin. She hasn't woken up yet so maybe its off? 

Anyway I'm taking the bike.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A few more photos for you from the Pyrenees.

We are still here after three weeks and although we talked about moving on I dont think we will just yet. Its been the best mountain trip by a mile so far.

Even went to a Cabbage Soup Festival yesterday where we were given wild boar steak to eat. How odd but nice.

Been to Lourdes twice (Michelle seems fascinated with it) and got caught in a massive thunderstorm today on the bike just after I was bragging to Tuggers on the phone how hot it was. Cirque de Gavarnie and Troumouse and Lac D'Estaing the top spots so far.

Jamming in Gavarnie









Finding God at the Cirque de Troumouse. 









Wild spot below the Cirque de Troumouse









Wild spot at Lac D'Estaing. Superb place thanks to LandyMan off here!









Downing the Lourdes water at Lourdes. Rubbish. My knees are still knackered. Leffe works better!









Mini Me on the Col D'Aubisque about to embark on the tour de France.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh

I love you

Now just **** off

You are really annoying me with your fantastic holiday picture s

Ps looking good my toy boy, looking good  :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Strange we never ran across you as we have been in those areas at the same time but finally left Lourdes Friday heading Dordogne now. ( ps if you haven't been , try Lac du Tech , there is a walkway across the top of the dam wall and lovely wildcamping spots - better than Estaing we thought.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Gretchibald wrote: *Strange we never ran across you as we have been in those areas at the same time but finally left Lourdes Friday heading Dordogne now. ( ps if you haven't been , try Lac du Tech , there is a walkway across the top of the dam wall and lovely wildcamping spots - better than Estaing we thought.


Bugger! Pity we didnt meet up! You had a lucky escape then!

We went to Lac du Tech on the bike over the col from Estaing which was hairy mainly from the point that they had but loads of gravel down and I had to go so slow on the way down the brakes faded on the bike (again).

Both great spots.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha , same here, in fact we have worn the rear tyre down nearly to the canvas and was just about to put a help post on here to see if anyone knows where we might get one fitted en route eg Bergerac or thereabouts.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the Pyrenees got the last laugh as we headed off towards the coast between San Sebastian and Biarritz.

We left the Ski Resort at La Pierre St Martin at 1600 metres to do some Gorges about ten miles away followed by a few smaller cols and some minor D roads down towards the lowlands. I was all blasé about the roads thinking they would be a piece of cake after the routes we had been on.

The final journey through the mountains saw us up on 19 km of goat track. I think it was the D117 (can’t remember). Basically a road just wide enough for the van cut out of the mountain side with shear drops. Took over 2 hours to do 30 miles or so.

Had an altercation with some French bloke. I saw them coming the other way so wrongly assumed they would see us and stop at the passing place between us and them. Nope. Idiot just kept on going until we were bumper to bumper. The passing place was now 30 yards behind him but would he reverse up to it. Would he buggery. Actually to be fair the driver tried I think but just couldn’t do it. His mate eventually got out of the car and started gobbing off about the English!  I wish I could have worked out in French a witty response about reversing just not being part of the French driving test but sadly my grasp of the French language isn’t quite good enough. 

Anyway after some really tricky manoeuvring (by us) we got past. 

Sad to leave the big mountains behind but it’s been the trip of a lifetime for us. Really really enjoyed it. As promised at some stage I will put together a full PDF account of it all.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with you - the French skill at reversing is legendary - we see examples of it all the time....

reverse parking is not in their driving test AFAIK, they cannot do it.....

they NEVER reverse into slots, but always drive in forwards and reverse out blindly..... (with use of the horn and hands being obligatory....)

they cannot reverse in a straight line - even on a wide open space, but always veer to one side or the other.....

they can only park parallel to the curb if the approach is long and straight - otherwise they are happy to have one/two/three wheels up on the pavement.....

of course, they still have "priorite a droit", but few understand it and even fewer ever apply it......

the French - you've got to love them for their unique prowess when behind the wheel.....

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I did feel a bit sorry for the chap behind the wheel as he did look like he was hanging his head in shame. His mate however will never I know how close he came to his first gliderless hang gliding lesson. 

It happened again in a village. Turning right in a narrow road, woman wanting to turn left and going off on one because was blocking the road. All she had to do was reverse back 20 yards to let me swing out and she could continue. Not a chance! There wasn't much I could do as I had a car behind me but she went ape $hit and refused to reverse. 

In the end she gave up and went the other way giving me a mouthful as she went. Dead funny!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had that happen and they seem to think that you can make this rather large white thing fly, whereas their little C1 cannot possibly do anything other than go in a straightish line.......

even when they would need only reverse 2 - 3 m and that would solve the problem......

it's only the small cars that are a problem, the lorries go back with a gay abandon. or a straight one if they prefer.....

but small car = big inferiority complex......

so they sit still and mouth at you as if you can understand - which thankfully is impossible.....

Dave


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear you had those problems with various French drivers but thanks for the photos and info, like Aldra, I am very envious after seeing those photos. It's quite upsetting because it looked stunning and makes me want to be there.

I've recently started reading your blogs and I have to tell you that I haven't laughed so much for a long time, you really do have a way with words. I shall enjoy reading the rest.

Safe motoring.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry my knight in shining armour :lol: 

Do you mean you didn't get out of your van and reverse hers?.

The times albert has done that

It may come with age my lovely one :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

At least they pull in after overtaking on the autoroutes unlike lots in the UK!

The M25 was horrid after two weeks of French roads


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Agree with you - the French skill at reversing is legendary - we see examples of it all the time....
> 
> reverse parking is not in their driving test AFAIK, they cannot do it.....
> 
> ...


They are also diabolical in supermarket parkings - to whit, one much loved Hymer with a conspicuous metre-long scratch on the side. I ALWAYS go and park in the furthest corner where there's nobody, but as sure as God made little apples, someone will come and park right next to me as if it was the last space on earth. W H Y ?? Apart from the above scratch I also collected one (that fortunately rubbed off) on the wing mirror cover, which managed to knock loose the smaller, lower mirror which now vibrates madly when driving. Grrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Penquin said:


> Agree with you - the French skill at reversing is legendary - we see examples of it all the time....
> 
> reverse parking is not in their driving test AFAIK, they cannot do it.....
> 
> ...


I think I must be french!! Hoorah! That explains everything! I'm terrible at reversing and get very stressed when in small lanes or large supermarkets with small parking spaces; plus I love wine and cheeses.

In Ireland I had someone come zooming at me on a small lane, so I pulled my hire car over to let them pass (they weren't about to) and my little car fell into a really large ditch. These people were locals, so went and found a farmer with a tractor to pull me out. Not a dent on it!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Howdy folks. Not been online much at all. Now wifi where we are. Been in the mountains near the coast for nearly a week now and the driving standards just get worse. Compounded by the fact that as soon as you get down to the coast between San Sebastián and Biarittz its manic with cars. Especially early on, lunch 3 hour and tea time which is pretty much all day long then.

I do have to say though the French are very good at getting out of the bloody way of the bike. You just tear down the middle white line and they move over so you wave your leg at em to say thanks! 

Surfs up, Biarritz beach is full of 19 year old girls with no clothes on, 30 degrees and sunny and the beers cold! I'm staying!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Traitor :x :evil: 

Oh go on

A 19 year old with no clothes on

I think that would've been special

What a lovely thing

Once upon a time I looked pretty good   

It was a longtime ago :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You still look good my little chickidee! They are all rubbish. All 500 of them. I would swap them all for a night with you and your legendary pies of course.

I just wish I had gone to college at Biarittz Rather than Darlington tech. We went down the pub after school, they strip off and go surfing!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Barry we are heading for the pyrenees next week
save us some beer  
Oh and a chair over looking the beach


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev! Hope you have as good a time as we have. We finally left yesterday after 5 and half weeks in the mountains with the last ten days spent in the hills above St Jean de Luz on the coast.

I havent even started the PDF yet but feel free to ask for any tips. Where are you going exactly?

Just arrived at a new location on the way north but we are not going home!  Will post a new thread about that.

Wifi is working just.

We spent 10 days in the end at Col Ibarden above Jean de Luz. Its basically a small aire with no services near some Spanish shops (so its in Spain I guess) flogging cheap booze etc. Some great walks and scenery up there and ideal for touring from San Sabastian to Bayonne but only if you have secondary transport. Services are free at St Jean de Luz 6 miles down the hill but you wouldnt want to stay there. ITs grim.

Really sad to leave the mountains but that brings me onto the next chapter. We dont have to go home now for 4 weeks so cannot decided between up the coast to Brittany or across to Jura, Alsace, Moselle and home. Will start a new thread though.

Cheers all


----------

